# 2nd Body - your thoughts?



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
It took me almost 3yrs to accomplish my ultimate goal, to own some of Canon popular lenses: 50L  - 85L II - 135L – 16-35L II – 24-70L II – 70-200L  f2.8 IS II

To avoid swapping lenses, I’m thinking getting 2nd body to pair it up with my 5D III. 

*My thoughts:*
1. I’m 100% sure that I DO NOT want crop sensor. I want to shoot in low light without flash

2. I’m @ 60% on 1D X – due to high price tag, size, and I’m not shooting anything @ extremely fast.

3. I’m @ 80% on 5D III – just perfect for my needs.

4. I’m @ 90% on 6D – due to lower price tag. The price tag between 6D Vs 5D III is $1500 -$1700 dif. That $ can be easily go to my next DREAM lens, 400mm f2.8 IS. 

My setup: all my f2.8 zoom lenses will go with 5D III for general shooting – more likely just 24-70 II. All my prime lenses will go with 6D for close up, portrait and still shots - more likely 85L or 135L. 

Would love to have your inputs, especially from 5D III & 6D owners 

Thanks
Dylan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd get the 5DIII (or the 1D X). The better AF will be beneficial - especially with fast primes you'll want the f/2.8 crosses that the 6D doesn't have. Also, if you're carrying two bodies and switching between them as you shoot, ergonomics is important - having the same controls is preferable, rather than switching from the normal xD dial+joystick controls to the 60D-like dial of the 6D.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 13, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get the 5DIII (or the 1D X). The better AF will be beneficial - especially with fast primes you'll want the f/2.8 crosses that the 6D doesn't have. Also, if you're carrying two bodies and switching between them as you shoot, ergonomics is important - having the same controls is preferable, rather than switching from the normal xD dial+joystick controls to the 60D-like dial of the 6D.



that is true about the knowing the controls by heart. I had a 60d and someone would ask about adjusting a t3i and it was like I never used an slr in my life. 

having said that, if you do separate the duties, I think the 6d will be more than sufficient as a portrait camera.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 13, 2013)

Another 5D3 will just add to the muscle memory your probably built already. To me it's seemless to work with them as a pair.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 13, 2013)

If you want to avoid swapping lenses surely you'll need another 5 bodies? 6 if you get your 400mm?


----------



## tron (Jun 13, 2013)

I would get the 5DMkIII for the same handling and performance. it's better to have same bodies especially such good ones (such as 5DMkIII)


----------



## theobdt (Jun 13, 2013)

I would go with another 5D MkIII or an 1Dx. I use the 5D MkIII and 1Dx and the menus are almost identical and the autofocus is the same. The only thing with shooting with the 1Dx it makes me want another one.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 13, 2013)

.
Since I'm Jack Benny Cheap, I automatically lean toward the 6D. However, I'm using a 5D3 with a T2i backup now. And I resent every time I put a good lens on the T2i. I want every good lens on the 5D3!

The points made here for another 5D3 are good ones. I don't know if they're $1500 good, but I'd really have to think about it. If things like the AF performance start getting it into your head that using the 6D is a big compromise, you may not be happy.

I think if I were going to buy a second body today, I'd find a way to make it the 5D3.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 13, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get the 5DIII (or the 1D X). The better AF will be beneficial - especially with fast primes you'll want the f/2.8 crosses that the 6D doesn't have. Also, if you're carrying two bodies and switching between them as you shoot, ergonomics is important - having the same controls is preferable, rather than switching from the normal xD dial+joystick controls to the 60D-like dial of the 6D.
> ...



Lol... I've had the same experience. Going from my 5D3 to my old 60D isn't too bad, probably because I used the 60D for a couple years exclusively, but a couple months ago someone handed me a rebel asking for help. I just stood there for about 15 seconds staring at it before I even hit the first button. The person probably thought I had a stroke or something


----------



## Dantana (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't weigh in on any of those bodies specifically, since I don't own one yet, but I can tell you that Canon online has the 5DIII in stock refurbished for $2799.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Hi guys,
> It took me almost 3yrs to accomplish my ultimate goal, to own some of Canon popular lenses: 50L  - 85L II - 135L – 16-35L II – 24-70L II – 70-200L  f2.8 IS II
> 
> To avoid swapping lenses, I’m thinking getting 2nd body to pair it up with my 5D III.
> ...



While swapping lenses is a hassle sometimes, I suspect carrying two cameras would be even clumsier and makes your shooting experience less enjoyable. How about the weight? You may potentially solve one problem while creating another. Maybe you could borrow any camera from a friend and see how it feels carrying two cameras on a shoot. If it works for you, get the 6D for shooting portraits and landscape. Personally I think only wedding photographers must carry two cameras. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 13, 2013)

I, too, wanted a backup for my 5D3. I could afford a second 5D3, but couldn't justify the price premium when I had its features already. So I decided to go with the 6D. I think although the two cameras are somewhat different in operation, they actually complement each other really well. 

- With the 6D, there is NO difference in image quality. You get the same, stunning IQ in a smaller, lighter package. High ISO is just as good...perhaps even a hair better at the extremes. 
- For casual/travel photography - mostly walk around, macro work and some event photography- The 6D's AF is more than adequate for a lot of that type of work. Whenever it isn't...well, the 5D3 is sitting right there...
- The difference in size and weight is noticeable. It isn't Rebel-size but it is relatively compact without feeling cramped. Easier to manage for long periods of time. 
- some other minor things not really worth mentioning.

This combo suits me quite well...YMMV.


----------



## jsexton (Jun 13, 2013)

Canon Refurb 

http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_309850_-1

and if you have another old canon laying around you can see if you can get the Canon Loyalty Program (866)-443-8002 (call them for details) to kick in more of a discount off the refurb price. It's still got a 90 day warranty with Canon and since it's a backup/secondary camera I think it would suit your needs quite well.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Would love to have your inputs, especially from 5D III & 6D owners
> 
> Thanks
> Dylan



Thanks everyone for your feedbacks


----------



## distant.star (Jun 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> While swapping lenses is a hassle sometimes, I suspect carrying two cameras would be even clumsier and makes your shooting experience less enjoyable. How about the weight? You may potentially solve one problem while creating another. Maybe you could borrow any camera from a friend and see how it feels carrying two cameras on a shoot. If it works for you, get the 6D for shooting portraits and landscape. Personally I think only wedding photographers must carry two cameras. That's just my opinion.



I think practice doesn't support your opinion.

First, there are very sophisticated systems around for carrying two cameras. And personally, I've never understood the "extra weight" argument. If carrying three of four extra pounds for a few hours is too much, perhaps you need to lose some weight. Lose five pounds and then you'll never notice the second camera you're carrying.

Most photojournalists I know and see customarily carry two bodies -- usually one with a wide lens and one with a 70-200 or similar.

Experienced event shooters often carry two bodies, sometimes one with flash, the other without.

I shot a surprise birthday party recently and without two bodies I could not have simultaneously captured both the crowd reactions and the celebrant coming in the door -- ultrawide on a tripod aimed at the crowd (remote triggered) and a 35mm on the other. Then for the rest of the event I switched to a 35mm with flash for candid and posed group shots and a 135 for unobtrusive, longer and more personal portraits types.

Except for street photography or just out walking around, I'm using two bodies most of the time these days.

It's a lot more versatile and much easier and more convenient than constantly swapping lenses.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 13, 2013)

My vote is the same camera as your backup, unless you can't afford it. Exact same menus, exact same everything. If you had a pair of 5D3's, each with a battery grip, you'd be all set.


----------



## Vossie (Jun 13, 2013)

Interesting discussion.

My primary thought would be that it is also attractive to have 2 bodies with different features: e.g. A high fps lower MP body for action and a lower fps higher MP body for landscapes. Or a crop body for more reach and a ff for better IQ.

If the 7D2 is a long the line that's being rumored, I think that would be my choice for a 2nd body: more reach and higher fps would give me something to complement my 5D3 rather than to diplicate it.

Does that make any sense to you?

In that line of thinking, you could consider the 1DX (or a used 1D4 if aps-h is acceptable to you). Slightly lower MP, but much faster fps and even better ISO performance. (But heavier and quite a bit more expensive as well).

For pro's I can understand the advantage of identical bodies as the image files will be the same from both cams.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> While swapping lenses is a hassle sometimes, I suspect carrying two cameras would be even clumsier and makes your shooting experience less enjoyable. How about the weight? You may potentially solve one problem while creating another. Maybe you could borrow any camera from a friend and see how it feels carrying two cameras on a shoot. If it works for you, get the 6D for shooting portraits and landscape. Personally I think only wedding photographers must carry two cameras. That's just my opinion.



I have missed many close-up shots for not having 2nd body.

With 2nd body, I'll mount 85L, 135L or 70-200 f2.8 IS for close up shots which will be strapped to my RS7. The primary body will be hand held with 24-70 f2.8 II.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> My primary thought would be that it is also attractive to have 2 bodies with different features: e.g. A high fps lower MP body for action and a lower fps higher MP body for landscapes. Or a crop body for more reach and a ff for better IQ.
> 
> ...



I can't speak for future, but I will stay away from crop sensor for now. I doubt 7D II will out perform 5D III in term of low light, regardless what new sensor might be.

1D X is a dream body, but I don't shoot anything fast and the price tag is really high. I would rather spend more money into my next lens 400mm f2.8 IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> My vote is the same camera as your backup, unless you can't afford it. Exact same menus, exact same everything. If you had a pair of 5D3's, each with a battery grip, you'd be all set.



Another $3200 on 5D III should not be a BIG problem


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> If you want to avoid swapping lenses surely you'll need another 5 bodies? 6 if you get your 400mm?



;D ;D ;D...about less swapping lenses


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get the 5DIII (or the 1D X). The better AF will be beneficial - especially with fast primes you'll want the f/2.8 crosses that the 6D doesn't have. Also, if you're carrying two bodies and switching between them as you shoot, ergonomics is important - having the same controls is preferable, rather than switching from the normal xD dial+joystick controls to the 60D-like dial of the 6D.



Neuro,
The reasons I want 6D are:
1. Price
2. Will use with f1.2 and f2 prime lenses. Therefore, 6D center AF might just be good enough for my needs. I don't even use the outer AF points on my 5D III with 50L, 85L II and 135L @ wide open.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Another 5D3 will just add to the muscle memory your probably built already. To me it's seemless to work with them as a pair.



All I need is BigValueInc sale, 5D III for $2500


----------



## meenanm (Jun 14, 2013)

I have the 5DIII and the 1Dx. I do a good bit of sports. I like that the systems are very similar. I can switch between the two fairly effortlessly. I typically put the longer prime or large zoom on the 1Dx and put the general zoom or a 70-200 on the 5DII for close action. When I do portraits, the 5DII is the primary. I like its size and way it handles for that type of shooting.

If you can swing the diff, go the 1Dx. Fantastic body. I also have a 50D. It is in the closet somewhere, really it is. I am likely giving it to my daughter for college. It's focus system and crop make it such that I do not like using it any longer. It seems foreign to me now.

-M


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> My vote is the same camera as your backup, unless you can't afford it. Exact same menus, exact same everything. If you had a pair of 5D3's, each with a battery grip, you'd be all set.



Sound advice, 2 x 1Dx or 2 x 5DMKIII etc, I had a situation a year back where I tried the D800 (Please don't hate me), it was to see if the thing was any better in my Underwater Photography, with all the hype about DR etc I felt it was at least worth the effort, to try, I tried, for 6 months, the Camera was Ok, but no better than my Housed 5DMKIII, what was an absolute bummer was sitting on the bottom of the Ocean at 40 Meters trying to figure out how to get the next command input into a Camera that had clearly had the Menu system designed by a bunch of raving imbeciles (Just Joking Nikon), in the end I sold the D800, not because it wasn't a reasonable Camera, but because it wasn't better than what I had and I couldn't stand another minute with the Menu System being so different from my 1Dx & 5DMKIII.

Back to Bdunbar's advice, very sound advice.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually had my 5D3 first. But for sports I was shooting with a 1Dx which I had just bought, and a 1D4 which I had had on the 70-200 lens (I was doing football and soccer). When I would grab the 1Dx or the 1D4, I was always like, "now wait a minute, what do I do?" No matter how many times I shot with each, lol. 

So then I sold the 1D4, and bought another 1Dx with the rest of my money, and was recommended to an insane asylum. Insane may be, but the two systems are seamless from one cam to the other. All the while I'm forgoing vacation after vacation.............


----------



## sjschall (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, I was surprised to see so many people recommending a second MkIII. My vote would be for some variation if you're going to have two cams. I know you seemed set on no crop, but I love that having a full frame and 1.6x virtually doubles my lens choices, which is pretty cool. Whenever you find yourself in a dark situation that requires that little boost in low light performance, just shoot on the 5D.


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

I like the idea of 2 5D3's. Right now I have one 5D3 and a 5D2. The problem is (being an amateur) I cannot justify a second 5D3.
My 5D2 has 15-20K clicks and I guess my 5D3 ~5K. (OK these numbers will increase alot during Summer...  )

So if I get a second 5D3 chances are it will be practically unused when 5D4 arrives!

The other reason may seem a little silly to you:

I was able to do the following using Magic Lantern with my 5D2:

Bracketing: 2 shots. Distance apart 5EV. 1st shot (with the longer duration) with timer delay.

I cannot do exactly the same with 5D3.

Yes, I can set the bracketing to 2 shots. But, the timer delay is an all or nothing.
I need the second shot to be up to -5EV and be shot immediately the 1st which needs at least the timer
as it will use slow shutter speed and telephoto.

Maybe you think all these are crazy but I was able to take a succession of 2 photos that I merged in one
showing a moonrise near an ancient temple. -5EV set the moon at comparable brightness (it was one day past full moon) and the succession (almost) without delay made the merge easier.

So maybe it seems silly but I may need again this 5D2/ML feature. Maybe when ML is 100% functioning on a latest firmware 5D3 I will think again. 

Other than that I am crazy with my 5D3


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

bdunbar79 said:


> I actually had my 5D3 first. But for sports I was shooting with a 1Dx which I had just bought, and a 1D4 which I had had on the 70-200 lens (I was doing football and soccer). When I would grab the 1Dx or the 1D4, I was always like, "now wait a minute, what do I do?" No matter how many times I shot with each, lol.
> 
> So then I sold the 1D4, and bought another 1Dx with the rest of my money, and was recommended to an insane asylum. Insane may be, but the two systems are seamless from one cam to the other. All the while I'm forgoing vacation after vacation.............


I understand. Even as an amateur who has 5D2 and 5D3 I know what you mean...
(For example when I power them on/off or trying to view photos using magnification...)


----------



## nWmR12 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would say yes to having two bodies. Identical...well that is up to if you want to spend that much money. I found it great to have another body although switching between the first 5D and the mk3 is sometimes is annoying. Besides that I can go from wide to tele with a simple swap.

The only problem I have is wanting to use three of my prime lenses and having to still switch...although it is usually from a UWA to a 35mm.


----------



## Zv (Jun 14, 2013)

As someone who uses two bodies I would say get another 5DIII. Sounds like you can afford it and it will be less of a headache in the long run. Luckily both 7D and my 5D II are similar enough ergonomically that switching isn't too weird.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 14, 2013)

great thread. I'm considering a second body as well and I really want to have an identical camera but I think the 6d will do considering how much I'm NOT making from photography/video lately! (1st world problems...sheesh)


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

It's easy ... get another 5D3. 

That is what I wanted to do initially but then I just didn't want to put too much money in a second body, so I got a 6D. I primarily use the 6D with the standard / WA lenses while the 5D3 is used mostly at the tele end. The difference in the interface was initially a bother but I got used to it and have no problems shooting with both cameras side by side now.

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Zv (Jun 14, 2013)

J.R. said:


> It's easy ... get another 5D3.
> 
> That is what I wanted to do initially but then I just didn't want to put too much money in a second body, so I got a 6D. I primarily use the 6D with the standard / WA lenses while the 5D3 is used mostly at the tele end. The difference in the interface was initially a bother but I got used to it and have no problems shooting with both cameras side by side now.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.



Ah yes that makes sense. Keep the center AF point on the 6D with WA lens as the depth of field is larger and then use the 5D with the superior outer AF with tele lenses that need more precise AF control.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

sjschall said:


> Wow, I was surprised to see so many people recommending a second MkIII. My vote would be for some variation if you're going to have two cams. I know you seemed set on no crop, but I love that having a full frame and 1.6x virtually doubles my lens choices, which is pretty cool. Whenever you find yourself in a dark situation that requires that little boost in low light performance, just shoot on the 5D.



As you can see, I do not own any flash. I shoot alot indoor, therefore FF + prime lenses are very important to me. The smallest aperture in my lenses is f2.8.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

J.R. said:


> It's easy ... get another 5D3.
> 
> That is what I wanted to do initially but then I just didn't want to put too much money in a second body, so I got a 6D. I primarily use the 6D with the standard / WA lenses while the 5D3 is used mostly at the tele end. The difference in the interface was initially a bother but I got used to it and have no problems shooting with both cameras side by side now.
> 
> Cheers ... J.R.



JR,
Do you have any problem/issue shooting 6D with 50 f1.4 & 135L, AF center point? 

thx
Dylan


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Another 5D3 will just add to the muscle memory your probably built already. To me it's seemless to work with them as a pair.
> ...



Yes, that was a very _*good*_ price!

Unless you have a critical need for a second body now, I'd hold off and wait for this winter. Hopefully, prices will drop to that level again, or at least close to it. You could always get the 400 or 200-400 first. With those big lenses, no one will realize a second body dangling off the end of it! ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


For me, money spent on lenses is usually better well spent than on a camera. But of course this is NOT a rule! 

The are professionals who cannot afford to fail, amateurs visiting once in a lifetime places, specific requirements to be met by any kind of photographer, etc.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Unless you have a critical need for a second body now, I'd hold off and wait for this winter. Hopefully, prices will drop to that level again, or at least close to it. You could always get the 400 or 200-400 first. With those big lenses, no one will realize a second body dangling off the end of it! ;D



For everydays shooting, I'm good with one body. For my daughter school events + others activities, I feel I missing alot of close-up shots for not having 2nd body.

For exp. my 4yrs daughter will graduate from pre-school next fri ;D. All students will be singing and dancing etc....having 2nd body for these moments is very handy.

I don't want to pay another $3200 for a camera that don't use much - hate that  

It's nice to have another 5D III though - this camera is just PERFECT for my needs. Will see :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a critical need for a second body now, I'd hold off and wait for this winter. Hopefully, prices will drop to that level again, or at least close to it. You could always get the 400 or 200-400 first. With those big lenses, no one will realize a second body dangling off the end of it! ;D
> ...


Having kids to photograph and wishing to not miss anything makes this wholly different.
I would definitely get a second 5D3.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a critical need for a second body now, I'd hold off and wait for this winter. Hopefully, prices will drop to that level again, or at least close to it. You could always get the 400 or 200-400 first. With those big lenses, no one will realize a second body dangling off the end of it! ;D
> ...



Congratulations! My oldest just had a kindergarten show for the parents and my youngest had a little one at the preschool. Fun times!

I switched lenses a few times -- it was a hassle, but it was ok. If I knew I'd have to switch lenses a lot, then I'd borrow a friend's 7D and use two cameras. Neither of us shoot enough to justify two bodies, but borrowing between friends is much easier than renting.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Another 5D3 will just add to the muscle memory your probably built already. To me it's seemless to work with them as a pair.
> ...



I'm sure that sale will come around again near December. Just don't hesitate too much.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > It's easy ... get another 5D3.
> ...



TBH, shooting very wide open apertures with the 6D is a challenge. There is almost no DOF to play with and as usual, focus recompose sucks big time. 

After getting the 24-70 II, I find myself leaving the 50mm f/1.4 at home. It has become a extreme special lens now and is used only where I want extremely thin DOF. For such shots, I prefer to change lenses on the 5D3 rather than shoot with the 6D. 

If push comes to shove, I mount the 6D and the 50mm on a tripod and use LV - I hate to use the 6D as a P&S sometimes but what can one do, the outer focus points of the 6D are just not upto it in low light. 

I'd say go for another 5D3 if your budget allows. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> As you can see, *I do not own any flash*. I shoot alot indoor, therefore FF + prime lenses are very important to me. The smallest aperture in my lenses is f2.8.



You don't know what you are missing


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



+1


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 14, 2013)

Lots of good feedback here so far, but wanted to add a couple of thoughts.

If you think you want a 2nd body, you probably won't be happy until you get one. I've had a 2nd body ever since I bought my 2nd dSLR: I keep the previous body as my backup. Currently, a 5D3 is my primary, and a 5D (classic) is the backup. I shot with the 5D for 5½ years before getting the 5D3, and I haven't had any problems switching back and forth: the 5D3 is easier to use, but the 5D mechanics are ingrained in my memory.

I only pull the backup out for a couple of applications: 1) I'm doing a professional shoot and I need redundant everything, 2) I'm hiking and don't want to be constantly changing lenses out in the elements. Fortunately, my wife is always with me on the trails, so she helps with handling the gear.

Secondly, I agree wholeheartedly with J.R.: if you don't have a flash, you don't know what you're missing!

I can certainly appreciate shooting in low light when flash is prohibited, undesirable or for strictly artistic purposes, but if you want / "need" a 2nd body with good low-light AF just because you don't have any flashes, a speedlite is much cheaper than a 2nd body. So are 2, 3, even 4 speedlites (and getting into off-camera flash is where it really gets interesting / creative / fun!).

I have 4 600RT's and if forced to choose, I'd keep them (at least 2 or 3 of them) before holding on to my 2nd camera body.


----------



## LOALTD (Jun 14, 2013)

This seems like the obvious question but, shockingly, no one in this thread has asked it:
“what kind of photographer are you?”

I’d be inclined to go with the consensus here and just get a second 5D Mk III. 

I own a single Mk III and 90% of the time that’s all I need. If I’m doing an extremely fast-paced, well-paying job (*cough*weddings*cough*), I just rent a second Mk III. I cannot afford to be fiddling with menus/settings/etc that I don’t understand 110%! But, I don’t do enough of these for a second body purchase to be cost-effective, personally.

If you do a lot of sports work, I could see a 7D being useful…or maybe a 1Dx. I borrowed a 1Dx from Canon and, personally, I thought it was pretty solid but I’d never buy one, I had having an integrated grip…but most of my shooting is very weight-conscious (alpine climbing).

If I were you, I’d probably just wait till the next, latest-greatest full-frame body comes (probably 2 years)…and get that. It doesn’t sound like your need is urgent, just that your “want” is high 


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

JonAustin said:


> Secondly, I agree wholeheartedly with J.R.: if you don't have a flash, you don't know what you're missing!
> 
> I can certainly appreciate shooting in low light when flash is prohibited, undesirable or for strictly artistic purposes, but if you want / "need" a 2nd body with good low-light AF just because you don't have any flashes, a speedlite is much cheaper than a 2nd body. So are 2, 3, even 4 speedlites (and getting into off-camera flash is where it really gets interesting / creative / fun!).



Prior 5D III & 5D II, I was shooting with 40D then 7D with 580EX II. Since I jumped into FF 5D II + 50mm f1.4, flash didn't get use at all. Now with 1.2 prime lenses on 5D III, I don't know if I ever want to attach flash to the camera anymore - that just my style of course


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 14, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> This seems like the obvious question but, shockingly, no one in this thread has asked it:
> “what kind of photographer are you?”
> 
> I’d be inclined to go with the consensus here and just get a second 5D Mk III.
> ...



I'm just a dad with 2 kids(2yrs + 4yrs)  

I agree with you on spending another $3200 2nd 5D III that might not be use as much as my first. If I do buy 2nd body, I want to make sure the 2nd body will serve the purpose.

I disagree with you on waiting for 5D III replacement. My kids only grow up once. If the needs is now, then just buy it now


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like the obvious question but, shockingly, no one in this thread has asked it:
> ...



I read an article that our kids, this generation are the most photographed and video taped ever. There is so much crud being produced that will never be looked at and it is just collecting. I thought it was interesting and a touch depressing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I read an article that our kids, this generation are the most photographed and video taped ever. There is so much crud being produced that will never be looked at and it is just collecting. I thought it was interesting and a touch depressing.



I have to admit that I haven't print any photos last couple years :-[ 

However, I do select few best photos at each events and transfer them into our family 19" digital photo album ;D


----------



## J.R. (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm just a dad with 2 kids(2yrs + 4yrs)
> 
> I agree with you on spending another $3200 2nd 5D III that might not be use as much as my first. If I do buy 2nd body, I want to make sure the 2nd body will serve the purpose.



I don't think you should worry about not using the 2nd body. I thought the same when I got the 6D but since the day I got the 2nd body, I've been using both bodies together for whatever I shoot. I can't imagine myself going back to a single body system now. 

The convenience of shooting with two cameras without going through the trouble to change lenses far outweigh the trouble and cost of a 2nd body - you'll use the 2nd body extensively, only you don't know it yet


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> To avoid swapping lenses, I’m thinking getting 2nd body to pair it up with my 5D III.
> 
> *My thoughts:*
> 1. I’m 100% sure that I DO NOT want crop sensor. I want to shoot in low light without flash
> ...



Thanks everyone. After a well rested night, I decided to pick 5D III as my second body 

Will need your guys helps on sling bag that can carry 2 bodies with lenses soon ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > To avoid swapping lenses, I’m thinking getting 2nd body to pair it up with my 5D III.
> ...


Congrats! Make sure you take a lot of photos of your kids with both cameras


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 15, 2013)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. After a well rested night, I decided to pick 5D III as my second body
> ...



Will do Tron 

At their ages(2yrs & 4yrs), I can see myself photograph this journey next 10-15yrs


----------



## kbmelb (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd go 5DIII.

I was in a Best Buy a couple weeks ago and could not make heads or tales of the 6D's controls (I didn't spend a lot of time on it though).

I have a 5DIII and 1DsIII. I really love the 1DsIII's feel but I know deep down I should get another 5DIII. The biggest thing I miss is the multi-controller in portrait orientation (with grip). Next would be all the AF points.

I'd say with fast primes more AF points are paramount. Shooting shallow DOF and having to recompose will certainly equal lots of blown shots.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 16, 2013)

kbmelb said:


> I'd go 5DIII.
> 
> I was in a Best Buy a couple weeks ago and could not make heads or tales of the 6D's controls (I didn't spend a lot of time on it though).
> 
> ...



coming from a 60D, the 6D still feels generally comfortable to use. Maybe that's why I'm more comfortable using a non-identical body. If I had the money for it though, I would definitely just get another mk3.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably doesn't really matter. If you get a second body that is less functional that the one you currently have,
you'll probably never use it. If the second body has more function, then that will become your primary camera and your current body will become "backup". Either way, the second body is mostly more of a pain in the .... to carry,
handle and use unless you have a competent "assistant".


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 16, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> Probably doesn't really matter. If you get a second body that is less functional that the one you currently have,
> you'll probably never use it. If the second body has more function, then that will become your primary camera and your current body will become "backup". Either way, the second body is mostly more of a pain in the .... to carry,
> handle and use unless you have a competent "assistant".



have you tried it? it sounds like you are guessing. there are plenty of bags and harnesses which allow for relative convenience in carrying two bodies and two lenses.

when I shoot football, I would really like to be able to go from a Tele zoom to a wide angle between plays. it isn't worth 3500 to me, but it would be more convenient.


----------



## tiltshift (Jun 17, 2013)

I just got a second 5D MK III, no regrets. 

I like the idea of having the identical camera to switch to.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> dickgrafixstop said:
> 
> 
> > Probably doesn't really matter. If you get a second body that is less functional that the one you currently have,
> ...



In a nutshell (No more Squirrels Please), jdramirez has it, it's convenience to have a 2nd Body, unless your a Pro, then it's a must have. It get's down to how much convenience/how much your willing to spend.

I shoot various types of Images, but my main interest is Wildlife, I absolutely need 3 Bodies at all times connected to 3 Lenses when on Safari, 70-200/300/600, the 300 will depending on conditions be either the 300 or the 400, but will now be the 200-400.

It's about speed and not wanting to waste time changing Lenses, and it's about not wanting the Sensors to be covered in Dust/Snow/Water etc. The only downside is weight, but currently I have a Sherpa, more commonly known as a Son, so when we Travel, he obligingly helps me carry the Gear, in fact, this is the largest cost of all, Children.

So depending on what you shoot, a 2nd Body is to me, totally necessary. Fortunately today we are spoiled by choice at all Budget Levels, I use 2 x 1Dx & 2 x 5DMK III Bodies, but you can just as easily go for a Pair of 6D, or a 5DMK II & a 60D, work out what your needs are, what you can afford, try the various combinations, make a decision, go have Fun.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> It's about speed and not wanting to waste time changing Lenses, and it's about not wanting the Sensors to be covered in Dust/Snow/Water etc. The only downside is weight, but currently I have a Sherpa, more commonly known as a Son, so when we Travel, he obligingly helps me carry the Gear, in fact, this is the largest cost of all, Children.
> So depending on what you shoot, a 2nd Body is to me, totally necessary. Fortunately today we are spoiled by choice at all Budget Levels, I use 2 x 1Dx & 2 x 5DMK III Bodies, but you can just as easily go for a Pair of 6D, or a 5DMK II & a 60D, work out what your needs are, what you can afford, try the various combinations, make a decision, go have Fun.



That's awesome...father & son traveling together to photograph the world is PRICELESS. Love your photos eml58


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Thanks everyone. After a well rested night, I decided to pick 5D III as my second body



Just ordered a 5D III as 2nd body through Crutchfield...it will arrive this coming Thursday. Thanks everyone.

No more purchases for 2013....I think I'm DONE ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone. After a well rested night, I decided to pick 5D III as my second body
> ...


 Let me know if you fall out of love with that 85mm... it is on my to do list because of that stupid picture of a chair.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Let me know if you fall out of love with that 85mm... it is on my to do list because of that stupid picture of a chair.



Pls allow me to assist you on pulling that trigger sooner 

Here is another JPEG straight out of camera. NO PP YET. This is why want to have 2nd body - closeup shots.

The bokeh on 135L looks super too, if you shoot outdoor.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > It's about speed and not wanting to waste time changing Lenses, and it's about not wanting the Sensors to be covered in Dust/Snow/Water etc. The only downside is weight, but currently I have a Sherpa, more commonly known as a Son, so when we Travel, he obligingly helps me carry the Gear, in fact, this is the largest cost of all, Children.
> ...



Thanks Dylan777, and his name just happens to be Dylan as well, the eldest is actually a better Sherpa, but he's just gone off to Medical School, so I'm left with Dylan Sherpa, but he has a great sense of Humour so he's a joy to Travel with. When we went to the north Pole in 2009 he was the youngest to ever visit the North Pole (10 years Old), I've taken my Boys everywhere I can where School time allowed (and where it's not too Dangerous), Dylan is on his 4th Passport and visited 37 Countries, and he's just 14.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan, did you really pay full price? Canon refurbs at @ 2799$ plus, its a second body afterall. 

Just a thought.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> No more purchases for 2013....I think I'm DONE ;D



OMG! I'm shocked 

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > No more purchases for 2013....I think I'm DONE ;D
> ...



It's only June, plenty of time to realise he's spoken in error.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 18, 2013)

bvukich said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Ha ha very funny. A friend of mine asked me to help her with some settings on her Nikon of some sorts. That was a complete mental breakdown. I gave it back and told her to keep it in automatic.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan, did you really pay full price? Canon refurbs at @ 2799$ plus, its a second body afterall.
> 
> Just a thought.



[email protected] $3200. I paid $3500 for my 1st ;D

My 4yrs daughter will graduate from pre-school this coming friday ;D. The teachers & school principal have asked me to be " *THE photographer*" for this event ;D. It seems like perfect timing for 2nd body.

I'm happy to see most of my photos were used in 2012-2013 school year book.


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, did you really pay full price? Canon refurbs at @ 2799$ plus, its a second body afterall.
> ...



I thought the 5D3 had come down in price, wasn't it under $3000 for a new one? I've noticed recently that over in Japan the price of the 5D3 went up slightly but it's still under $3000. Are prices in the US going up?? I was always a bit jealous of the cheapness over there!


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D
It's not over till it's over (Dec 31st 23:59:59)


----------



## tron (Jun 18, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


*? ? ?*


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

tron said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Buying gear is never "DONE", there almost always something bigger and better available. ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 18, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, did you really pay full price? Canon refurbs at @ 2799$ plus, its a second body afterall.
> ...



I also helped with the year book. it gave me something to do while I was bored at basketball and football games. they used 28 of my photos... and I'm still trying to figure out if that is a slight. 28 out of a thousand photos... but really 28 out of 100 submissions... because I didn't send them all. 

Heck, it could be 28 of 56 for all I know... but still 28 seems like a small number.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



How many total photos were there in the year book? Additionally, are you sure you were covering the "event" or primarily photographing your children?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

J.R. said:


> How many total photos were there in the year book? Additionally, are you sure you were covering the "event" or primarily photographing your children?



There were 2 pages in the school year book that below to pre-school. I didn't count it, but most photos were taken by me.

Ok...you got me there ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2013)

tron said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Sorry guys...but it's done for me. Door is locked & key is now in the ocean.

Any additional purchase(s) could lead to *BIG TROUBLE* with the *BOSS* @ home ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Hmmm, cant' the BOSS be... bribed with say ... a Luis Vuitton bag or something else? 8)


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

J.R. said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



my kid was a bench warmer... and she was a cheerleader so she didn't play football.... honestly... I really only covered two sports, so 28 isn't bad. but I was still kinda hoping for a, special thanks to blurb... but no. 

and not to boast, but my 28 were action packed and visually stimulating... as compared to the, look here and smile photos with the flash washing out all of the detail.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 23, 2013)

(sigh) I'm returning the 6D today (purchased on Thursday). Decent camera but a little slower and a bit "plastic-y" (minor gripe). You guys were right. I've got to get an identical body. damn... time to save!!!


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> (sigh) I'm returning the 6D today (purchased on Thursday). Decent camera but a little slower and a bit "plastic-y" (minor gripe). You guys were right. I've got to get an identical body. damn... time to save!!!


By the time you have saved may be the 7D2 will be out!

Oops! I this thread is not in the rumors sections


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 23, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> (sigh) I'm returning the 6D today (purchased on Thursday). Decent camera but a little slower and a bit "plastic-y" (minor gripe). You guys were right. I've got to get an identical body. damn... time to save!!!



As many suggested, using identical bodies is quite easy. I attached 24-70 on one body and 70-200 & 135L on sencond. I was able to sit still and enjoining the show without walking around or swapping lenses(did one between 135L & 70-200 for extra shutter speed though).


----------

